# Negociações climáticas



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 22:46)

*Governos europeus levantam objecções no arranque das negociações climáticas *

Os secretários de Estado europeus para a Energia levantaram hoje em Bruxelas uma série de objecções no arranque das negociações do plano climático da União Europeia, deixando antever um processo complicado sobre o acordo quanto à redução das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa (GEE, sigla em inglês) e à promoção das energias renováveis.

A maioria dos Estados membros da União Europeia considera que o plano apresentado pela Comissão Europeia a 23 de Janeiro para uma economia de “baixo carbono” é um bom começo para as negociações.

Os problemas chegaram com as medidas específicas, como as alterações ao comércio europeu de emissões e as metas nacionais para a energia produzida a partir de fontes renováveis.

No ano passado, os líderes europeus definiram como metas uma redução das emissões de dióxido de carbono em, pelo menos, um quinto em 2020, a níveis de 1990, um aumento da produção de renováveis em 20 por cento e a integração de dez por cento de biocombustíveis nos transportes.

“As propostas da Comissão são um bom começo para o nosso debate... Mas é essencial que o custo-eficiência esteja no centro das nossas discussões”, comentou Shriti Vedera, secretária de Estado britânica para a Competitividade.

Marco Stradiotto, secretário de Estado italiano para a Energia, considera que “a proposta da Comissão não deu à eficiência energética a relevância devida”.

Os Estados membros esperam conseguir finalizar um acordo em Abril de 2009, em negociações com o Parlamento Europeu. Mas o debate de hoje mostrou que as conversações vão ser complicadas. Os responsáveis políticos fizeram poucas exigências concretas mas a República Checa e a Polónia criticaram os planos que vão obrigar as centrais eléctricas a comprarem cem por cento das suas licenças de emissão a partir de 2013, quando as alterações ao comércio europeu de emissões entrarem em vigor. “Gostaríamos que o sistema fosse faseado gradualmente”, disse o secretário de Estado checo para a Indústria, Martin Riman. Caso contrário, “os nossos preços da electricidade podem subir várias dezenas de pontos percentuais”. A meta para o seu país, a nível de renováveis, é de 13 por cento. Riman considerada esses números difíceis de atingir. A Suécia e a Grécia manifestaram dúvidas semelhantes.

Alguns países dizem que deviam ser reforçadas as garantias de que a produção de biocombustíveis não prejudiquem o Ambiente.

“Não há ninguém completamente satisfeito com as nossas propostas, mas este é um bom sinal, um sinal de que a nossa proposta é uma boa base para um compromisso”, comentou um responsável da Comissão Europeia.

O plano climático europeu em debate deverá servir de modelo para convencer os Estados Unidos, China ou a Índia nas negociações internacionais para um sucessor do Protocolo de Quioto.

In:Publico

Vá toca tudo a preparar as carteiras que vamos ter que pagar mais €€€  devido a certos dogmas/pessoas....depois digam que os cereais andam caros andam a desperdiçalos com os biocombustiveis palhaçada ainda por cima poluem mais.


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 11:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vá toca tudo a preparar as carteiras que vamos ter que pagar mais €€€  devido a certos dogmas/pessoas....depois digam que os cereais andam caros andam a desperdiçalos com os biocombustiveis palhaçada ainda por cima poluem mais.



Apesar de perceber muito pouco de biocombustiveis, acho que tens alguma razão naquilo que escreveste Mário Barros. Mas eu não diria que isso seja devido a dogmas/pessoas (acho que te refirias ao CO2, mas corrige-me se estou errado). Na minha opinião, o ouro negro, está a atingir de tal forma uma importância suprema, que já vale tudo para ter algo semelhante a ele. Até deixar de comer pão - alimento por sim base, na nossa alimentação, e que era até então acessivel a todas as classes sociais.

Mas em relação aos biocombustiveis, eu já ouvi por algo que há umas micro-algas que poderão revolucionar o mercado dos biocombustiveis. Não sei se alguém saberá alguma coisa sobre isto.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 13:12)

Os biocombustíveis não poluem mais. Isso é a propaganda oficial dos amigos da OPEP. Teem o problema de consumir água. 

O que está caro são os produtos refinados e não o petróleo. Há hoje petróleo como nunca houve. Não há é capacidade de refinação.


----------

